# Recess time



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Some of you know that I had a collapse of the retina in my right eye several years ago. It tore into four pieces and was laser-welded back into place in Guadalajara, giving me some dim & distorted sight. It is holding up well, but doesn't work well enough to read anything. 
Today, I got the bad news that my left retina is beginning to collapse. As such, I'll go in for similar surgery tomorrow, with both my ophthalmologist and retinologist attending. If all goes well, they'll save my sight for a while more, but the recovery often requires that I stay in a certain position for 2-4 weeks. 
So, I may be 'on recess' for a while. Hopefully, not forever.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Well I wish you all the best ad hope you make a speedy recovery. We'll miss you

Jo xxx


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

jojo said:


> Well I wish you all the best and hope you make a speedy recovery. We'll miss you
> 
> Jo xxx


My sentiments exactly! How will we ever carry on without your contributions?


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

I really hope you are getting this surgery done at the eye clinic in Puerta de Hierro Hospital. They are the best in town. Best of luck.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> My sentiments exactly! How will we ever carry on without your contributions?


Me, too, RV.

If good wishes speed healing, you will be better in no time.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> So, I may be 'on recess' for a while. Hopefully, not forever.


I wish you a complete and speedy recovery. The forum won't be the same without you, but we will await your return.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

jojo said:


> Well I wish you all the best ad hope you make a speedy recovery. We'll miss you
> 
> Jo xxx


I and my wife send our best wishes for a recovery that will enable you to continue your fine contributions to this forum. Over the years you have been one of the leaders of Group 3 and one whose advice was (and still is) greatly appreciated over the years that I was a lurker.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

I hope all goes well and you get back to normal or better than normal when it is all over. Alan


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I think pretty unanimous that we all wish you only the best result and look forward to your return!


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Best wishes, Rvgringo. 

I hope that your recovery is swift and complete!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Good luck RV ... don't be away too long


----------



## Trailrunner (Mar 18, 2012)

I wish you the very best, RVG, and am holding nothing but good thoughts. Will look forward to your return to good health and to this board. 

Muy buena suerte.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Some of you know that I had a collapse of the retina in my right eye several years ago. It tore into four pieces and was laser-welded back into place in Guadalajara, giving me some dim & distorted sight. It is holding up well, but doesn't work well enough to read anything.
> Today, I got the bad news that my left retina is beginning to collapse. As such, I'll go in for similar surgery tomorrow, with both my ophthalmologist and retinologist attending. If all goes well, they'll save my sight for a while more, but the recovery often requires that I stay in a certain position for 2-4 weeks.
> So, I may be 'on recess' for a while. Hopefully, not forever.


We all await your speedy recovery.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2012)

*Best of luck with a speedy and successful recovery, RV. I'll bet you can still read this,jejje.*



-


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

Good luck, and best wishes for a successful outcome. Look forward to your return soon!


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Some of you know that I had a collapse of the retina in my right eye several years ago. It tore into four pieces and was laser-welded back into place in Guadalajara, giving me some dim & distorted sight. It is holding up well, but doesn't work well enough to read anything.
> Today, I got the bad news that my left retina is beginning to collapse. As such, I'll go in for similar surgery tomorrow, with both my ophthalmologist and retinologist attending. If all goes well, they'll save my sight for a while more, but the recovery often requires that I stay in a certain position for 2-4 weeks.
> So, I may be 'on recess' for a while. Hopefully, not forever.


As I am one of the newer posters on the forum, I feel like I'm just now getting to know you. So speedy recovery, all the best wishes and most important, hurry back.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Some of you know that I had a collapse of the retina in my right eye several years ago. It tore into four pieces and was laser-welded back into place in Guadalajara, giving me some dim & distorted sight. It is holding up well, but doesn't work well enough to read anything.
> Today, I got the bad news that my left retina is beginning to collapse. As such, I'll go in for similar surgery tomorrow, with both my ophthalmologist and retinologist attending. If all goes well, they'll save my sight for a while more, but the recovery often requires that I stay in a certain position for 2-4 weeks.
> So, I may be 'on recess' for a while. Hopefully, not forever.


I'm just a few months on this forum, but always look for your posts RVRingo! I will keep you in my thoughts tomorrow and send you positive energy. I hope for it all goes well and you enjoy a speedy recovery.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Some of you know that I had a collapse of the retina in my right eye several years ago. It tore into four pieces and was laser-welded back into place in Guadalajara, giving me some dim & distorted sight. It is holding up well, but doesn't work well enough to read anything.
> Today, I got the bad news that my left retina is beginning to collapse. As such, I'll go in for similar surgery tomorrow, with both my ophthalmologist and retinologist attending. If all goes well, they'll save my sight for a while more, but the recovery often requires that I stay in a certain position for 2-4 weeks.
> So, I may be 'on recess' for a while. Hopefully, not forever.


My heartfelt wishes for a successful and speedy recovery. We will miss you here on the forum and hope that you are back very soon. Eat lots of carrots!!!


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

Best wishes, RV. There's a lot of folks pulling for you.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Thanks a million, guys. ****** Carlos, I could almost read your post with my bad eye.
Actually, I could be reading again by Thursday, but might not be able to be vertical. Retinal surgery often requires staying in a strange position for weeks, which wouldn't allow much computer time.
However, there is always the possibility that it won't come out the way we plan it. Not having another good eye does give me pause.
Oh well ..... three hours more to wait.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hope your surgery and recovery are speedy Ringo............


----------



## expatforum - rules (Apr 6, 2007)

Good luck with the surgery RV. Hope all goes well for you and that you are back with us in a few weeks.
Regards
Bob


----------



## Lann1011 (Feb 11, 2012)

Get better soon!!


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Mi Amigo,
Ms FHBOY and I are praying for you. We will miss your pungent comments here on the Forum for a while, hope that MsRVGRINGO will keep you up to date. Listen, Curmudgeon, you have got to stay well until we get back in August so we can how you the house.

Please keep us all informed of your progress - we'll hold the fort until you show up again.

A Prayer for Complete Healing

If you have a friend or family member who is ill and you wish to pray for them, the following Refuah Shlema Hebrew prayer may be recited to ask God for a complete and speedy recovery.

_Mi-sheberakh avoteinu v'imoteinu, Avraham v'Sarah, Yitzhak v'Rivkah, Ya'akov, Rachel v'Leah hu y'varekh et Bob who we know as RVGRINGO v'yavi aleihem refuat hanefesh u'refuat haguf yachad im kol cholei amo Yisrael. Barukh atah Adonai, rofeh ha'cholim._

May the One who was a source of blessing for our ancestors, bring blessings of healing upon Bob who we know as RVGRINGO, a healing of body and a healing of spirit. May those in whose care they are entrusted, be gifted with wisdom and skill, and those who surround them, be gifted with love and trust, openness and support in their care. And may they be healed along with all those who are in need. Blessed are You, Source of healing. Amen.


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

Warm wishes for a speedy recovery, and God bless!


----------



## ftm68_99 (Mar 12, 2012)

*Best wishes*

Hello RVGringo,

I haven't posted anything to the forums yet, but wanted to offer you my best wishes for your eye surgery. And a speedy recovery. Thanks.

Sincerely,

Tay


----------



## NEDave (Jan 28, 2012)

RV,
You have been a great source for us newbies as well as the veterans of the forum. Get yourself well and get back ASAP! we will miss you and our prayers are with you. Hurry back, my wife and I are coming down and I need your knowledge! Thanks and safe surgery.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Finding RV*

The outpouring of good wishes here is amazing and very heartwarming, this forum has turned into a small community. Now I have a question: can anyone in Lakeside locate RVGRINGO by phone, or MrsRVGRINGO. 

I am not sure if trying to find him encroaches on his privacy (the last thing I'd want to do), but I am sure we are all concerned about the surgery.

If anyone thinks that they may be able to locate him, PM me for more info on his name and where he lives.

Note: There is a another Lakeside resident with the same name - I accidentally called him, turns out he had pneumonia and appreciated my call.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Rvgringo update*

Yesterday, Saturday, I located RV and spoke with MrsRVGRINGO. All of this info is from what I remember. RV's surgery took over two hours, he is now recovering but is unable to read his computer or any thing much else. The prognosis is not yet determined and he will be recovering for a good two months.

I told MrsRVGRINGO about the outpouring of well wises and prayers that were here on the Forum. Perhaps she will log on a read them to him.

The good news is he came through the surgery OK. As I find out more, I will update you.

Please keep RV in your thoughts and prayers for a recovery.

Jon.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

That's is good news. Certainly hope that the result is at least as good as the process.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for all the good wishes. My wife has read each post to me and I'm now practicing my touch typing skills, since I cant see what is happening on the screen. I'll ask her to edit and correct before sending.
Briefly; the surgery was dual purpose, with the lens removal and replacement, and cataract surgery, since that would have to be done later anyway. Then, the retinologist took over and found two tears in the retina, which he repaired with laser 'welding'. The macula appears undamaged, so I may be able to read again. I sure hope so. I can recommend to all who may have hypertension, that they see to their eyes regularly, not just an optometrist, either. Hypertension causes glaucoma and that causes retinal detachment or macular degeneration. Either of which will lead to blindness. That's what happened to my right eye eight years ago, when I woke up to total blackness in that eye one morning. It was a shock, to say the least.
Now, we're dealing with residual pain and just waiting for gas absorption before being able to see much of anything. It will take time to know how much acuity I'll have. Right now, I'm rather helpless, but can find my way around the house.
Thanks again, Bob Bob did quite well writing this note today. He couldn't have done it yesterday. Lady RVGringo


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

Muy buena suerte, RV...this board needs you!


----------



## ftm68_99 (Mar 12, 2012)

*RVGRINGO news*

Thank you for your efforts in trying to locate RVGringo (sp?) FHBOY (sp?), *and* for letting all here know what you learned.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Thanks to everyone for all the good wishes. My wife has read each post to me and I'm now practicing my touch typing skills, since I cant see what is happening on the screen. I'll ask her to edit and correct before sending.
> Briefly; the surgery was dual purpose, with the lens removal and replacement, and cataract surgery, since that would have to be done later anyway. Then, the retinologist took over and found two tears in the retina, which he repaired with laser 'welding'. The macula appears undamaged, so I may be able to read again. I sure hope so. I can recommend to all who may have hypertension, that they see to their eyes regularly, not just an optometrist, either. Hypertension causes glaucoma and that causes retinal detachment or macular degeneration. Either of which will lead to blindness. That's what happened to my right eye eight years ago, when I woke up to total blackness in that eye one morning. It was a shock, to say the least.
> Now, we're dealing with residual pain and just waiting for gas absorption before being able to see much of anything. It will take time to know how much acuity I'll have. Right now, I'm rather helpless, but can find my way around the house.
> Thanks again, Bob Bob did quite well writing this note today. He couldn't have done it yesterday. Lady RVGringo


So good to hear from you. So far, sounds like things are going well and that you're in good hands. Will follow your continued progress and recovery. You and your editor make one heluva team!

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

So glad to hear that things went well.

Be healthy, take it easy, and THANK YOU to Mrs. ****** for being the reader and the editor.


----------

